# Metal vs Nylon vs Polyester vs Fiberglass (Fish tapes)



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

So my company only buys us metal fish tapes, but will not invest in anything other than that. In some scenarios, it's really nice to have a none-conductive fish tape. So, I'm thinking of just going out and buying one. What happens when you have to pull a fish tape through a pipe with live wires. I guess I can use an existing ground wire as a pull string but sometimes there is no ground o_0. Other times it's just impossible to fish a metal fish tape through a pipe while a fiberglass/nylon/polyester fish tape will go through like butter. SAVING TONS OF TIME. Only down fall is the strength of how much I can pull with the none-conductive fish tapes before they break, something you don't have to worry with the metal ones. Probably going to set a rule for myself for only pulling jet line with it. 

My question is. Through your experience, which fish tape pulls through pipe the smoothest? Fiberglass, Nylon, or Polyester? 

There are basically 2 fish tapes that are really catching my eye right now. 
https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tool...Affiliate-_-SaS-_-290560-_-619300&affsource=1

https://www.amazon.com/Multi-Groove...&qid=1560726986&s=gateway&sr=8-18-spons&psc=1


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

You could also consider turning off a ckt & using a hot or neutral as a pull line.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

It is almost always the best to turn off what is in a conduit to pull additional wires. You never know what kind of mess the existing conductors may be.

My opinion is that of the non conductive fish tapes, fiberglass will push the easiest, but none of the non steel tapes will push as easy as a regular steel fish tape because the ends are more bulky and the tape has more friction against the conduit walls.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have tried the SIMpull fish tapes from Southwire. I feel like they are less likely to damage conductors in a pipe - no sharp edges - but less likely to push past them in the first place, so you might wind up using the steel tape anyway. 

They are very light and quick and easy to use. You don't have a springy unruly conductor hopping around when you work. You don't have to worry about them getting rusty if they get wet. 

They make two diameters, 3mm and 4.5mm. The 3mm has no stiffness to it. It's good in short empty conduits with a lot of bends. I have used it here and there to fish cables other than in pipe, in wall cavities etc. and it can be useful for other things. 

The 4.5mm is far stiffer but still I have had it fail on long runs with wire in the pipe, then had the steel tape get through on the first try. 

They both have some "memory," they don't lay flat and straight when you uncoil them, they hold some spiral shape. This makes them less likely to push past obstructions in the pipe, especially on longer runs. 

The milwaukee you have linked, I looked at it in the supply house - its about the same diameter as the Simpull 4.5mm but it's not as stiff, so I did not think it would work as well, but I have not actually tried it. 

The Klein - I don't know anything about it, it has a good Amazon review rating but I read through the reviews and I pretty much disregard the Amazon rating, I'd have to try it myself and see. 

By the way, Harbor Freight sells a red nylon 50' fish tape with a spring leader on one end for $7. It works fine.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JasonCo said:


> So my company only buys us metal fish tapes, but will not invest in anything other than that. In some scenarios, it's really nice to have a none-conductive fish tape. So, I'm thinking of just going out and buying one. What happens when you have to pull a fish tape through a pipe with live wires. I guess I can use an existing ground wire as a pull string but sometimes there is no ground o_0. Other times it's just impossible to fish a metal fish tape through a pipe while a fiberglass/nylon/polyester fish tape will go through like butter. SAVING TONS OF TIME. Only down fall is the strength of how much I can pull with the none-conductive fish tapes before they break, something you don't have to worry with the metal ones. Probably going to set a rule for myself for only pulling jet line with it.
> 
> My question is. Through your experience, which fish tape pulls through pipe the smoothest? Fiberglass, Nylon, or Polyester?
> 
> ...



Kill the circuits in the conduit and use the metal tape your company provides. Pull your new wires, done.


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

Wires will abrade wires. Depending on what kind of knotted mess lies inside the conduit you may end up shorting something out. Ive done it myself with a steel tape in a live conduit. Pop goes the breaker.. when youre lucky. Also had new wire wear through a few others existing in a fairly full run. Ended up pulling everything in the conduit again. RW is bad for it.


----------



## daviddarwin (7 mo ago)

You have to consider the spaces you work with to align the tool’s flexibility and durability with it. The tensile strength and longevity of steel tapes make them a popular choice. They are more resistant to bending and less likely to break. The best-known feature of fiberglass fish tapes is that they are non-conductive. If you want more safety while working, use this kind of instrument for cable fishing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like having all types on the truck including the thinner shorter Ideal one. I have a Klein fiberglass one that someone gave me, probably the least used one I have. I do like the fiberglass fish sticks though. They definitely have their place.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Your being short sighted about pushing metal inside a hot conduit. Yes I have done it, once at 15kv. I would not do it today. Shut down the circuits and then pull your wires. Return the circuits to operation. Take little extra time and you are not risking your life or the lives of others.


----------

